# Face Structure and Personality?



## nathdep (May 5, 2012)

I have always been intrigued by how similar people's faces are. Sometimes I notice that personality is also similar (unless I'm biased by the first person I see with a certain face structure). I have always been drawn to the way that people's faces are shaped. It's funny because there are times that I think I know somebody when I actually don't because of the many similarities they seemingly share with somebody I know.

What do you think?


----------



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

I have heard about this... The issue is interesting at least. I found this page, it's hardly very deep info but gives a general idea of this. Mien Shiang is pretty much about this. I know @Agape knows about this, perhaps he could give you better sources


----------



## CoopV (Nov 6, 2011)

Hmm yea I agree with this. People with big mouths are never accused of being quiet. While I can chat up a storm but when I close my mouth everyone calls me quiet I think cuz I have a tiny mouth. 

Just like someone with a large jaw you'd assume is more aggressive then someone with a tiny one. I'm not sure if there's truth to it. Because if it's true then all African Americans are loud and all Asians are quiet. Because of their mouth sizes.


----------



## marybluesky (Apr 23, 2012)

It can be true. For example all people with long eye-distance & thin eyebrows I`ve met are calm.


----------



## Agape (Jan 22, 2012)

"The face is a picture of the mind with the eyes as its interpreter"...Cicero

If people only knew the many things that your face can tell about you. I studied face reading for a while and found it fascinating. Your face is like a chronological map of your life experiences. Every bump, discoloration, mark, mole is an experience on its own. When you feel something it lets a mark on your face, as a memento. So people be proud of your wrinkles..specially went you get old ;p.

Lika @zalla told early....there is an element that is use as a diagnostic tool in Traditional Chinese Medicine. An esoteric taoist art called Mien Shiang...that means face reading. Taoist of the past through observation of many faces across thousand of years( Mien Shiang is about 2500-3000 years old)...notice a pattern between the face and the integrity of a person. It is use as a tool to determine social standing, personality, character, wealth potential and health.

This believe exist across many cultures...for example native Americans used to say that people with big ears can listen to spirit. Have you ever wonder why elves have long and pointy ears?. Long ears are a symbol of wisdom...don't know it is coincidence but is fascinating . Chinese have a saying: The longer the lobes, the fatty the purse. Our ear lobes reflect our wealth potential. You can see the grandparents pulling the ears lobe of their grandchildren lol on rural china because of this believe.

I could tell you many things about this....will pick my favorite single trait of the face and will share its meaning. So you start exploring on your own and draw your own conclusions about it. The eyes reflect our shien(spirit, soul), indicates how receptivity we are to others and our intelligence. With each trait of the face, you analyzed size,shape, position and set. Some elements to notice about the eyes:

**Size and shape:
*
Wide eyes: Receptive, big emotions, absorbent
Narrow eyes: wary, watchful, analytical, perceptive
Nearsighted: Detail-oriented( applies only it is hereditary)
Farsighted: Sees the big picture( applies only it is hereditary)
Large eyes: imaginative, intelligent, likes attention 
Large, bright eyes: high-spirited
large, soft eyes: idealistic dreamer
large, very soft eyes: a dreamer, romantically unrealistic
small eyes: curious, impatient, insecure about love.
very small eyes: ambitious, self-referential, materialistic

**Set and position:*

wide-set eyes: big picture, open, high expectations of self, naive, good memory, moody
close set eyes: focused, analytical,ego, social, irritable
deep-set eyes: inward, contemplative, romantic, late bloomers
protruding or bulging eyes: exhibitionist, imagination, "out there"
eyes with lower inside corner( those cat eyes ^^): beauty, curious, magnetic, playful, seductive
eyes with downward slating: self-sacrificing, trusting, need friends and family.

To do an accurate reading...you need to take into account the other facial traits and also other elements like the posture of the person, the way they talk,etc. It is very fascinating . If you want more info about this topic feel free to PM me.


----------



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

Agape said:


> "The face is a picture of the mind with the eyes as its interpreter"...Cicero


Beautiful quote!




Agape said:


> large, soft eyes: idealistic dreamer
> large, very soft eyes: a dreamer, romantically unrealistic


_me, me, me!_ ^_^

Thank you for participating, @_Agape_! I knew you would have something wise to say ^_^ I still remember very vividly what you told me previously, I agree with you, this _is_ very fascinating. Sometimes it _really_ is good to take a mirror and just look at yourself with a sense of wonder and acceptance and find new layers of existence.


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

Facial bone structure and personalty? No.

How someone holds their face is a different question.


----------



## jeffbobs (Jan 27, 2012)

Agape said:


> "The face is a picture of the mind with the eyes as its interpreter"...Cicero
> 
> If people only knew the many things that your face can tell about you. I studied face reading for a while and found it fascinating. Your face is like a chronological map of your life experiences. Every bump, discoloration, mark, mole is an experience on its own. When you feel something it lets a mark on your face, as a memento. So people be proud of your wrinkles..specially went you get old ;p.
> 
> ...


sorry but your going into cold reading here, Like astrology no actual science, It is statements 90%+ of people agree with no matter which statement is said. 

If you did a blind test of people with different qualities, you would more than likely get the same results as with the actual qualities written for that person


----------



## Agape (Jan 22, 2012)

jeffbobs said:


> sorry but your going into cold reading here, Like astrology no actual science, It is statements 90%+ of people agree with no matter which statement is said.
> 
> If you did a blind test of people with different qualities, you would more than likely get the same results as with the actual qualities written for that person


"As above, so below"....Hermes Trismegistus

I will said it is at least 80% or so accurate at least on my n=1 experiments on myself and others. There is a margin of error always, even in the so called "gold standard" methods. Also you have to take into account the human factor..although in the near future someone could develop a machine with the algorithm of the face traits that will do the readings with less error . I am never content with just the theory, I have to try something first to see if there is some true about it. Some of the reasons for this is the way the skin of the face works when you feel an emotion and make the correspondent facial expression. Facial expression are universal...it is part of the body language and don't change across cultures. 

An example is the corners of the mouth. Look for a mirror an entertain yourself doing faces: If you tend to smile a lot you will have an upturned mouth. Notice how the corners of the mouth when you smile go upwards..that means in Mien Shiang that you are an optimist( you laugh a lot after all lol). On the contrary if you tend to cry/worry a lot the corners of your mouth will go downwards..you will have an down-turned mouth. That means that you are a pessimist..you cry/worry a lot after all and the facial skin tends to have a "memory" of these occurrences.

Another example is when you frown. Look at the mirror and do it...notice those vertical lines that form between the eyebrows and above the nose?..that in Mien Shiang is called the Yin Tong area. The lines are called suspended needles and reflect your ability to express anger. The more you frown your face the more prominent these lines becomes and their number increases.

Another thing to considered is the fractal design of the universe and the human body. A fractal is a geometric object that is similar to itself on all scales...self-similarity. Self-similarity refers to the fact that the patterns repeat themselves within the system but they never repeat exactly. Nature is lazy and efficient at the same time lol. In a micro-system like the human body In the whole body is reflected in just one of its organs, such as the ear or the hand. Conditions of the body, wherever they might be, from head to toe, can be treated by using points in one microsystem. That's the model in with some modalities of alternative therapy works like reflexology, iridiology and acupunture. In the face you have a whole map of your body. Fractals are just fascinating ^^.Western medical science is starting to play with fractals but Traditional Chinese medicine has been doing this for centuries. I always wonder how people thousands of years ago figure these things out that current advances are just helping us to understand. Even human behavior is fractal in nature...have fun studying them....they will help you see the whole world in a whole new way. Here is a good introduction to them:


----------



## jeffbobs (Jan 27, 2012)

Agape said:


> "As above, so below"....Hermes Trismegistus
> 
> I will said it is at least 80% or so accurate at least on my n=1 experiments on myself and others. There is a margin of error always, even in the so called "gold standard" methods. Also you have to take into account the human factor..although in the near future someone could develop a machine with the algorithm of the face traits that will do the readings with less error . I am never content with just the theory, I have to try something first to see if there is some true about it. Some of the reasons for this is the way the skin of the face works when you feel an emotion and make the correspondent facial expression. Facial expression are universal...it is part of the body language and don't change across cultures.
> 
> ...


what if you are a nervous laugher? almost constantly. It would indicate something different, but while looking at the same information on the face

what if you have gone thru a hard time in your life and have spend years down in the gutters, the frowns on your face will be read, but being down in the gutter doesn't determine your type. 

Every single thing u use to read the face, can also be explained by something that is considered opposite.


----------



## Agape (Jan 22, 2012)

jeffbobs said:


> what if you are a nervous laugher? almost constantly. It would indicate something different, but while looking at the same information on the face
> 
> what if you have gone thru a hard time in your life and have spend years down in the gutters, the frowns on your face will be read, but being down in the gutter doesn't determine your type.
> 
> Every single thing u use to read the face, can also be explained by something that is considered opposite.


Science itself can't really tell where you are at this moment. I am not talking about the body or the brain. I am referring to the part of you that is reading this post right now...what is called consciousness by some. Everyone agree that consciousness exist but where it is baffles neuroscientist to this day...they call it the hard problem or the problem of consciousness. Most people aren't aware of this. We know so little and there is so much to discover. 

All tools and methods of diagnostic have a certain degree of error. Nothing is perfect, everything have is limitations. When you do a reading you don't take just one single trait...you see the whole picture. For example if someone reads your ear they need to take around about 8-9 things in consideration...and that is just the ear. Apart from watching the facial traits, you have to take into account the poise, how people walk and a few things more, it is not as simple as you thing it is ;p. Although I understand your question. For me personality is unique...what you can find is a common traits..and people with those traits are included in a specific personality type yet that doesn't mean that you will have all these traits. Despise this we use tools like MBTI to help ourselves to understand others better. Mien Shiang/face reading is another tool that could help you understand people better. 

Maybe there is something to this...maybe it is not. Still is kind of fun .


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm frustrated because I can't find the information I got from another PerC thread months ago. It involved a motherload of research suggesting, among other things, a correlation between facial structure and personality. Some of that falls under the banner of "zero acquaintance."


----------



## Holgrave (Oct 11, 2011)

This reminds me of phrenology, and we all know how that went (hint: total failure).


----------



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't think personality is related to facial structure.
However, I have noticed that a lot of the ISFP's on PerC have round-ish faces.
Socionics might be on to something.


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

This is so much nonsense and is based on stereotypes (the jolly fat guy, the nerdy tall and skinny guy, etc.)


----------



## happyrain (Apr 25, 2012)

Pretty people tend to be nice, and ugly people are mean. Obviously.
No, seriously, I don't believe stereotypes.


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

People can dismiss these things as false because, probably, it scares them somehow. However, there is plenty of science to support it.


----------



## sly (Oct 8, 2011)

Face structure? No, I don't think you will find much correlation there.


Body structure however...most INTPs I've seen have their head lean forward, shoulders down slouching towards their destination.

ESTPs on the other hand have their ass squeezed tight, military style spine and show off their torso.


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

This View of Life: Politics, In Your Face


----------



## Karen (Jul 17, 2009)

After reading Carol Tuttle's two personality typing books and watching her videos, reading "Amazing Face Reading" by Mac Fulfer and "Why Him, Why Her?" by Helen Fisher (about hormones and personality), and putting that information together with what I've observed, I think it's possible the hormones a baby receives in the womb that help create, say aggressiveness, can also at the same time create a certain facial structure, so the hormones perform the double duty of personality and outward manifestation. It would make sense that it's clear in some people, and not as much in others since the hormones are more balanced, plus I think there's some sense in humans having developed an "early warning system" so we have an idea of what to expect from people, even from a distance. Regarding races having certain facial structures in common, it might be that the structures need to be compared within a race, rather than between races.

I sent my picture to the Carol Tuttle website as a test, to see if they could spot my type. Their response was spot on, saying I was a Type 1 with stronger aspects of a secondary Type 4 than 2 or 3. Obviously, one test doesn't prove anything, but I do find the subject interesting and somewhat useable as a quick first step in typing people.


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

paper lilies said:


> I don't think personality is related to facial structure.
> However, I have noticed that a lot of the ISFP's on PerC have round-ish faces.
> Socionics might be on to something.


Your face shape (if that's you in your avatar) is so similar to my IRL ISFP friend's. I noticed that about your avatar before this thread.


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

There's probably a slight relationship between facial adiposity (roundness) and personality type, because that reflects body fat, which is influenced by habits probably linked to personality type. For example, I don't think many INFPs (probably the most slothful type) are likely to have a chiseled look. But that's not facial structure per se.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Well it's pretty obvious that your mental state affects your physical appearance, so a stressed person is likelier than others to have dark circles or bad skin or whatever.
A happy person is likelier to have more relaxed features. 
A calm, satisfied person is likelier to be physically attractive.


----------



## Sapphyreopal5 (Jun 11, 2012)

I suppose this could apply sometimes. But then again, I try not to judge a book by its cover


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

I've noticed that many people remind me strongly of other people, so much so that there seems to be a noticeably limited variation of "base" faces. Identifying their face with their personality, meaning that a person who looks the same as another person will act the same, is a bit more dubious, but works sometimes.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

nathdep said:


> I have always been intrigued by how similar people's faces are. Sometimes I notice that personality is also similar (unless I'm biased by the first person I see with a certain face structure). I have always been drawn to the way that people's faces are shaped. It's funny because there are times that I think I know somebody when I actually don't because of the many similarities they seemingly share with somebody I know.
> 
> What do you think?


I discovered this types gallery some time ago and though that those of same type looked similar: Socionics Types Gallery
In socionics this is known as visual identification.


----------

